# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts van de Werf (Dokkum)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: van de Werf

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartsencentrum Dokkum, Dokkum

Adres: Birdaarderstraatweg 70-A, Dokkum

Website: www.groepspraktijkdokkum.praktijkinfo.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts van de Werf*

----------

